
Nearly 900 workers at Tyson Foods plant in Indiana test positive for coronavirus - onetimemanytime
https://www.foxnews.com/health/nearly-900-tyson-foods-plant-indiana-test-positive-coronavirus
======
gentleman11
Weirdly, the way “essential” food workers were ordered back to work has had me
thinking of the Ayn Rand rhetoric about the evils of human sacrifice. Really,
instead of being ordered back to work, they should organize and be able to
demand ridiculous hazard pay right now.

Everyone in these essential jobs is basically unvalued and in the one time in
their lives where people need their services the most, they get trampled worse
than ever

~~~
mydongle
The situation is pretty complex. People at the top decided that only these
essential workers deserved to make a living and put many people out of a job.
So you have a big supply of recently unemployed people ready to replace any of
these essential workers if they started organizing for more pay or what have
you. Unemployment insurance is nice, but not everyone was working before this
happened, so that's a lot of people left out from getting some kind of
government assistance. Also, they decided to close down schools, so now you
have a lot of >16 year old kids with laid off parents who are probably now
trying to get any kind of job so that they can help themselves or their
family. I think the government did not go hardline enough about supporting
everyone, so they've created a sick situation where people are begging to go
back to work during a pandemic instead of enjoying their once in a lifetime
forced vacation.

~~~
onetimemanytime
>> _So you have a big supply of recently unemployed people ready to replace
any of these essential workers if they started organizing for more pay or what
have you_

Maybe, but I doubt. These job pay less than a living wage so any increase sure
isn't gonna make up for the fact that you will probably get the virus--with
all its uncertainties.

Want me to work so people eat lettuce, pork and beef? Sure, pay up and spend
on safety

~~~
mydongle
Well, that's you. Most people aren't tech/knowledge workers who are allowed to
be selective about what work they do.

